# tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



## rubbachicken (Feb 6, 2010)

hi all

please indulge me 

I've yet to buy an RV, so far i only know what i've read on the net about them, there are a lot of diffent RV's out there 

i hope to be in a position to buy one next year, when i finaly get to live full time with my wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





{long story}

anyway, new week she'll be in the UK with me for a couple of weeks, so we are going to a dealership to take a look at a few

i'm hoping we will have $15k to spend on an RV

so far from what i've seen, i like the look of winnebago braves, with a little luck we should be able to find something built around '96 to '98 27 to 30 feet long

what do you guy's have, and what made you chose it, if you have pictures, i'd like to see them

many thanks

mark


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Well Mark we chose a 2002 33 ft Hr with 2 slides because we were going to Alaska and I didn't want to have to stop and get out to go to the bathroom or fix a meal. Also the wife could get up and move about, yes I know your are not supposed to get out of seat belts, but, I'll let you tell my wife that. I also liked the idea of not much to do when pulling into a cg or not even getting out if just stoping for the night at a walmart etc.  Our age also entered the decision to go MH.  We have owned most ever type of rv except a truck camper.  All served us at the time. Started with tents then a converted bus, pop up, TT 5 total, 1 5th wheel and now the MH.  Which did we like best  "the one we had at any given time"  In the price range you are looking you need to get it early and plan on a lot of work to ready it for an Alaska venture.  Go for it  "ALASKA"  what an adventure!!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Well Mark , like Nash I bought a 2003 Fleet Wood South wind 36 ' 3 slide with all the amenities it had.I have not owned as many as Nash only 2 TTs.  Now I will tell you this, it wasn't my favorite, but the wife loved it and wanted due to the slides and she got it. We have been very happy with it, there was some set backs, but we worked thur them and now waiting on spring to get out again. Just remember if the lady isn't happy, then no one will be.


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 6, 2010)

RE: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



this is my home from home in the UK, she who must be obeyed loves it :laugh: 






it'll be gone long before we are settled stateside  once we get there we want something bigger, more comfortable

this is my pride and joy, i hope it'll come with me


----------



## Triple E (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Ok tell me how you did that.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Good thing the tow rope is still on it!  :clown:


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it









www dot photobucket dot com
















now come on guys, show me your RV's.............................................................. please


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it





> TexasClodhopper - 2/7/2010  5:45 AM  Good thing the tow rope is still on it!  :clown:



she has a dead trans and no brakes  pushing it is the only way


----------



## utmtman (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Well I bought a 37ft 2slide, bath and a half, 2005 Holiday Rambler Vacationer Motor Home and the reason was the price we got for it.   We were looking either for a fifth wheel or maybe a nice class C with slideouts.  We had been to several dealers and had finally settled on a Class C.  But the dealer said he had something we might like better and for a lot less.  Our rig was the previous years model and it had been the demo vehicle so it had 10,000 miles from going to shows.  They knocked off 50,000 off the top and than paid us what we had originally paid for our 3/4 T Truck and 26 ft Travel Trailer for trade in.  Could not beat that price with a stick.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

right now my RV is my wheelchair, we use to own a PROVAN 18ft, sold it to my son, it is now in Alaska, looking at Ken's site for a new Trailer,
hope real soon to buy and go camping


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it





> TexasClodhopper - 2/7/2010  3:00 PM



very nice, tell me about it 

what made you chose it, what's good about it, are there any design niggles


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

A class C is maneuverable in tight situations like grocery store parking lots or narrow roads in small public parks.

The driver / passenger seats and positions are designed for a much larger market than just MHs, so I think the fit and comfort and safety are better.

The Ford V-10 has plenty of power with steeper grades handled by dropping down into 2nd gear. Gas mileage probably averages close to 8 mpg with the "Plus" grade of gas. It runs fine on the lower octane, but with lower power and mpg.

The single slide gives us plenty of room inside to be comfortable.

Problems? The A/C just can't keep up with outside temperatures of 99 degree in full sun. It will maintain about 78 to 80 degrees inside, but that's it. We don't park too much in those conditions. The odd thing is that the chassis A/C will keep it cooled down fine when we're driving.

Problems? Somewhat limited storage compared to a class A, but we don't bring anything with us that we don't use. So, there's really enough storage.

Changes? I've removed the "city water" inlet and added a retractable water hose reel with a water pressure regulator at the input. All the water I use goes through a dual water filter.

PS. It's not necessary to "Quote" in a reply when you add another copy of a large picture!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



*OK, here is our 2009 SunnyBrook Brookside 279 FWSCS. One having a good time, and the other after our latest snow...*


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 10, 2010)

RE: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



Grandview Trailer Sa

tell me about you 5th wheeler how many does it sleep, how old is it, what made to you chose it 

niggles ??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Well, MINE only sleeps TWO, but it could sleep 6.  We sell this brand and that is one reason I chose it, but the real reasons are:
The huge storage area underneath and lots of cabinets inside...The large tank capacities...The Aluminum Frame...The High Gloss Fiberglass Exterior...The Enclosed underbelly...Glass Shower Doors...the Porcelain toilet...The SunnyBrook fit and finish and overall quality.  

List could be longer....We also have them that can sleep as many as 10.  (if you want that many in it!!  :laugh: )


----------



## brodavid (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Ken, who's car under it?


----------



## Triple E (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it


----------



## Triple E (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



Hey rubbachicken I did it. Thank you. :laugh: :laugh:

My wifewent tobuy a camper for the back of our F-150. This is what she brought home.  



:8ball:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Bet Ken has a problem towing with that little one BroDavid :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

That's Ken's toad ... I don't know the brand of tires he uses, but he's always running the wheels off it!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

That is my Grandchildren's battery operated Jeep.  Stuck it under the neck to keep it out of the snow.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



DELETE BUTTON PLEASE!!


----------



## brodavid (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

I wanted to see the towing package that came with it Ken,


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



> Triple E - 2/10/2010  10:01 PM
> 
> Hey rubbachicken I did it. Thank you. :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...



if a chicken can do it, everyone should be able too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






description ?? ?? 

i like that a lot   tell us about is please


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it



Well like I said above, my wife bought this one. My father died of Mesothelioma. Rving was his life. When he died he left some money to my wife strictly to buy a RV. So one day she went looking for a pick-up camper and this is what she came home with. Triple E is a prominent corporate member of the vibrant, ethnically Mennonite community of Winkler, Manitoba, Canada. Built with quality. All hard wood cabinets, no photo paper. 50 amp service, washer and dryer, side by side 10 cubic foot fridge, vacuum bonded aluminum/steel frame construction, vacuum bonded Gelcoat Fiberglass walls, sculptured oak cabinet, one queen ben and fold out couch bed, extra wide body, no slides, HWH automatic leveling system, hot water tank is gas, electric, and also heated by the engine coolant, which is nice because when you get to your camp site or where ever the hot water is hot. 90 gallon fuel tank. I am not sure what the fresh, gray, black tanks are but they are large enough. The engine coolant is the coach heater as well as the cab heater. So while traveling I only need gas for the fridge. We are the second owner. The first owner bought it at Hood Tractor and RV Center, Decatur, AL. The alternator is 160 amp and the generator is 7.5 KW quiet diesel. 37 feet from bumber to bumber. The worst mileage I havegotten is 8.5 gpm and thebest is 10.5 gpm. 

That should do it. Anymore questions, just ask.  





:8ball:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Tex, what do you use to keep that shine?  I know you use elbow grease but what else?    :question: 


 :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Well, you would ask ... I can't think of the name of the product that I was using at that time. Actually, I had asked Rod (730) what he uses and got that. I'm almost due to use it again when the rains move on.

So, .... Rod!  ....  Help!    :clown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

I use Meguires ,, Tech Wax 2.0 ,, does a really good job ,, and u can wax the whole MH at one time :O   don't have to worry about it drying or anything ,,and also can wax in the sun ,, it does not dry white like others do ,,
 and it also has a UV inhibitor in it ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Thank you Tex and Rod.  Looks like it does a great job.    


 :8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Well I use MOTHERS clay bar and Mothers quick shine. The clay bar takes out all grittiness and make the paint real smooth again. I wax it 2 time a year, the second is with a paste wax and use my buffer to put it on and to buff it off. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

Hollis, I think I need you to come out here and show me how to do it.  I am a quick learner, you will only have to show me once.    :clown:  :clown: 


 :8ball:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

And you can stop by here on your way Hollis :laugh:   Triple E if your MH was bought from Hoods it probably has my tracks in it.  Might also have some spots where I drooled in it  :bleh: and tear drops when I couldn't have it :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it





> C Nash - 2/11/2010 6:49 PM And you can stop by here on your way Hollis :laugh: Triple E if your MH was bought from Hoods it probably has my tracks in it. Might also have some spots where I drooled in it :bleh: and tear drops when I couldn't have it :laugh:





I was wondering where those spots came from. I think my wife did a good job buying this one. I really enjoy it.  

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: tell me about you're RV, what do you have,what made you chose it

maybe you two can get together one day, one to drool and the other to wax, spit shine is what they taught us in the service


----------

